# New Dog Brother's Documentary on National Geographic!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2008)

According to one of the Dog Brother's there will be a new National Geographic show titled "Fight Club" which will air on January 23rd.
This show apparently chronicles the twice a year Gathering of the Pack!

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/ET/popup/200801232100.html
Not much for info on their site yet but I saw the announcement by a Dog Brother on another Forum.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2008)

lets see jow that will turn out


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll be recording that.
Thanks!

AoG


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Dog Brothers guys are crazy!  I just don't heal fast enough to train like they do anymore.  I'm gonna try to watch that documentary.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> The Dog Brothers guys are crazy! I just don't heal fast enough to train like they do anymore. I'm gonna try to watch that documentary.


 
Hey Jeff,

I am sure that you are more than young enough to hold your own in a gathering of the pack.  You just have to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If you are ever up in Alma I will introduce you to Full Contact Stickfighting with minimal gear. 
Lot's of fun! :erg: (it just takes the mind set)


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Now, ya see, it's invitations like that that make me wish I could win the lottery.  I'd quit working and just travel from place to place training with other MT members.:wink1:  Your invitation to my dojo still stands.  If you make it down, bring your gear.


----------



## robertlk808 (Feb 9, 2008)

Someone posted the show on youtube, but there are only 4 parts to it.

*Part 1*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qRCO9ZsYGDA&feature=user

*Part 2*





*Part 3*





*Part 4*


----------



## akatrk (Feb 10, 2008)

*Part 5*


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2008)

I recognized someone in the crowd at the end! (I think.)


----------



## searcher (Feb 15, 2008)

Recorded it, watch it, am wanting to go to the next gathering.   I am trying to get prepared for going, but I may not have enough time to prepare.   I might wait until November.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 15, 2008)

I liked it. Even though it wasn't very instructional, I thought it was pretty informative, & I didn't notice any misinformation.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 15, 2008)

So who here has been to one of these thing and how was it live.


----------



## LocknBlock (Feb 15, 2008)

COOL !


----------



## searcher (Feb 15, 2008)

Terry, I will let you know as soon as I can get there.


----------



## robertlk808 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive been to one, I was Dan Farley's 1st opponent.
It's a lot of fun, if you have a chance check it out by either participating and or being a spectator its good fun!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 20, 2008)

I enjoyed watching this, though of course they did some things to make it TV-friendly!


----------

